# Alert - If you are a new poster do NOT link to a freewebs.com site



## Michael Morris (Jun 18, 2007)

Over time multiple spam operations have used free page hosts to launch spam attacks. One of the more serious offenders (due to the fact they rarely take down the pages) is freewebs.com.  If you are a new user with less than 20 posts do NOT link to a site on freewebs - the spambot will autoban you.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 18, 2007)

huh.....

Question: is my sig-link to my Geocities webpage one of those potential problem-things?

Curious since I've had that link to my D&D homebrew page on Geocities in my signature since shortly after joining EN World.


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 18, 2007)

Since you have over 20 posts, it's not a problem either way.


----------

